# Might have found one!



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi N2Mischief I found a website about Ca. Natural Kangaroo & red lentil dog food. Here is their link if you want to check it out:

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural

At the bottom of the page is a 800# that might be able to help you find a more local location.

I just noticed @ the top of the page there is a tab you can click on to find where you can buy it.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Yay, good for you! Glad you found food for her. You could also try giving her coconut oil with her food which has so many health benefits including anti fungal, anti microbial, antibacterial and anti inflammatory properties. You can also put some on a cotton ball and clean out her ears with it. Not only will it be soothing, it will kill the bacteria and help with the odor too. Poor Misha, hope she finds relief quickly.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Why isn't it rated well - the ingredients look good. Maybe because it is low protein?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiny that is what I am guessing, which is perfect for me!

SweetP, I do add coconut oil but kind of slacked off recently, I will add it back in. I will also try using it to soothe her ears.

JLF, thank you, it says there is a place about 10 miles from me. I'll call them in the morning.


----------

